# How Not to milk a goat.



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

The title is right poor goat. You should never yank like this.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That made me sick to watch! the POOR goat!!!!! and she was sooooo boney!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Poor thing!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow! they're going to have her attachments ruined yanking on her like that and she can't even kick to tell them they are hurting her. I didn't like it when she hit the goat on the nose either.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I couldn't finish watching


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

That is just sick  That poor goat seemed so sweet too... running right to the milking stand. Didn't even seem to fight back once! I couldn't watch more then a few seconds of them milking her. Makes me really sad


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I am at a slow computer right now. I don't think I should even get to a faster one to watch that.
By the title and comments I can tell how it is.(I know it will make me even sadder about it if I watch it)
Poor goat. I wish people would go easier,more gentle instead of yanking.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I too have a slow computer/connection. But by the comments; I do not think I need to actually see it.
I was at the State Fair and there was a stand for milking a cow. The little children were all lined up and waiting their turns. Along came some yahoo at about 250# and crowds in front and just started yanking away. They cow got upset and the demonstation had to be stopped. SOME PEOPLE!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is abuse... that is so sad....


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I've just started milking and even I knew thats not the way to milk ! :roll:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

That is just awful. They need to learn respect for animals! How would they feel being yanked on like that?! I know it wouldn't feel good!


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

This was so sad to watch. I had it muted but the body language of both goat and girl said it all. This poor doe. She seems so friendly and good natured despite her mistreatment. I just want to bring her home with me where she will be safe and spoiled


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

OMG! I could not finish watching that video. I wanted to cry! First off, why did they tie that goat up so much, and, seriously? Bailing twine to hold her legs down and so far apart? I maybe could understand if she had a huge udder, but not with bailing twine! And that poor goat needs some grain! I won't even touch the milking. Yes, yes I will. Maybe someone should yank on her big knockers and tell me how she feels afterwards. I think she needs to read her own shirt, or maybe that says it all.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Words cannot express the stomach churning images on this video. I couldn't finish watching it. Seems like a little overkill on the restraints judging by the sweet temperament of the goat. The excessive pulling on this poor girl's udder is over the top. The goat looks way to undernourished to be milking. Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

:tears: That is awful!!!


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Poor goat!!!! I couldnt finish watching the video either. That doe looked so sweet, poor thing. :tears: 
Those people should not have animals...


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Poor baby! That makes me furious seeing someone do that to a goat! Was was so heart wrenching though, was that the goat was so sweet tempered! Why on earth did they feel they had to tie her as if she was a raging bull???? The cameraman didn't help either.... Shucks, you would have thought he/she was on a pogo stick. I didn't finish the video... It was too sickening.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

That was really sad. And just to show how truly stupid people are, they are proud enough of that pathetic display to put it up on the internet for others to see? :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a very immature couple of kids....I wonder if the parents know how that sweet little doe was treated during the video? Sweet looking doe too...too bad the owners don't see the potential she has if she was given the proper care.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Maybe someone will repay the milker with the same kind of attention! :leap:


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Rev144 said:


> Maybe someone will repay the milker with the same kind of attention! :leap:


 :ROFL:


----------



## Stardance (Dec 31, 2011)

That just makes me so sick. I have yet to milk but I have watched countless video's and read how to before I will even try. She probably ran to the milking stand because its the only time she gets hay by the looks of her, that poor poor girl. And the milk smelling like vinager, i'm new but I dont think thats right. Someone needs to tie her up and do that to her, show her how bad it hurts. And @liz In the video it looks like a adult woman is off in the back ground. That is just so sad.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

That poor thing!!! How would you like it if some tugged on you like that!! She's so well behaved too


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow!!! There are no words.......

The longer I have goats, & hear what people do with them & to them, the more I'm convinced goats are some of the most abused livestock 

My children are 6 & 8 and know better than to pull or pinch. Shame these older jerks who should know better, don't.... And worse was the laughing, teasing the goat with the alfalfa, and swatting her nose for no reason  Poor goat.


----------

